# Low speed cooling fan not working



## Brokenwings (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi, I have a 2003 nissan sentra exalta and its low speed fan doesn't work though the high speed fan still works when aircon is on, im just worried about the engine over heating. I've checked the fan itself and it works, also checked the relays and fuse and they're all good but the low speed fan doesn't kicked in. Any idea? Please help.. Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's how the ECU controls the cooling fans:


----------

